# [PROBLEM] Datumsformat in Apache einstellen



## grashnaknieswurz (20. August 2004)

Hallöchen,

ich hab ein paar PHP Seiten erstellt die wunderbar auf dem IIS liefen (bzw. so geschrieben wurden das sie funktionieren). 
Ich hab jetzt folgendes Problem :

Der IIS gibt mir das Datum so raus  : 28.07.2004
Und Apache sagt :28.Jul.2004

Ich gehe davon aus das es eine Einstellung gibt in der ich dem Apachen sagen kann das er das Datum nicht konvertieren soll.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das einstellen kann ? 

Das eigentliche Problem ist das die PHP Seiten das Datum auseinandernehmen und mit jul kann die Seite nix anfangen ...

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Grashnak


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. August 2004)

Dann musst du das Datum halt innerhalb PHP umformatieren.


----------

